# Black And White Cat Found (Deceased)



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Found this morning...black and white cat dead on the pavement, obviously hit by a car.
Found very near the entrance of Stevenson Close, New Barnet, Greater London 
EN5 1DR ‎opposite Renos Pizza and Pasta take away on 6 Temple Parade, Netherlands Road, Barnet EN5 1DN.

Cat was picked up and taken to East Barnet Veterinary Surgery 1 Cat Hill Barnet, Hertfordshire EN4 8HG‎
Tel: 020 8440 5742 
LINK: Home

Cat had no collar and was found to have no microchip 
Small cat although didn't look young...mostly black with small amounts of white but had a bushy squirrel like tail.


----------

